# VOTING OF OVER 1.5 MATCHES



## orion2022 (Jul 20, 2022)

I've been trying to think on bes betting strategy to make money from sport betting regularly and I've come up with a wholesome idea "over 1.5"....we will be voting daily on potential over 1.5  matches and after voting we'll make a bet of 2odds from matches with highest number of votes



Hit me up on telegram if interested in the the group.. Together we can be great 





Telegram ID: @orion_1759


----------

